# Thinking of relocating to Singapore



## Christi123 (Dec 25, 2012)

I am really just after your thoughts and advice.

We are currently living in London and my partner works in I.T. We have a 20 month old daughter. My partner is soon to be made redundant and on Christmas Eve we received the good news that he had been granted his PEP.
We now have the massive decision about whether to make the move to Singapore, something we have wanted to do for sometime. I have a number of questions I am hoping that someone out there will be able to answer.

For the past two months my partner has been registering his interest with a number of recruiters in Singapore, sent emails and applied for roles that appear to be a very good fit for his skillset and experience. However, we've had very little by way of a response thus far. Are the jobs simply not there or is it because we are not currently residing in Singapore?

The plan at present would be to travel out with a view to staying three to four months. My partner would then be going to meet with recruiters and apply for jobs. What would our accommodation options be? We don't really want to be in a hotel with our daughter for an extended time. Are short term lets common and if so can anyone point us in the right direction?

How feasible is it to live across the border and commute in to Singapore? I have read some people base themselves in JB. Is this an option? What would the commute be like? What would the visa situation be? 

As we are not married I think I get a long term visit pass??? My daughter will obviously get a dependant visa. Do these have to be applied for before we arrive in Singapore??

Obviously we do not have an unlimited pot of cash. We will have a budget of around 20000-25000 SGD for 3-4 months. Do you think it's possible?

Any advice is much appreciated.

Christy


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Christi123 said:


> For the past two months my partner has been registering his interest with a number of recruiters in Singapore, sent emails and applied for roles that appear to be a very good fit for his skillset and experience. However, we've had very little by way of a response thus far. Are the jobs simply not there or is it because we are not currently residing in Singapore?


If you don't get responses, if you have read the forum, you will know the common reasons:

1) you are not good to be presented to a client or you haven't done up your resume to excite the agent ..
2) time of the year - generally, post CNY, openings come up as many take their bonus and pack off, take breaks etc.
3) lastly, your not being here .. 



Christi123 said:


> The plan at present would be to travel out with a view to staying three to four months. My partner would then be going to meet with recruiters and apply for jobs. What would our accommodation options be? We don't really want to be in a hotel with our daughter for an extended time. Are short term lets common and if so can anyone point us in the right direction?
> 
> How feasible is it to live across the border and commute in to Singapore? I have read some people base themselves in JB. Is this an option? What would the commute be like? What would the visa situation be?


You will get arrival visa, in Malaysia, but a regular trip will red flag you and you maybe denied entry to malaysia as you don't have any residential status in Malaysia .. not a good idea says me .. 



> As we are not married I think I get a long term visit pass??? My daughter will obviously get a dependant visa. Do these have to be applied for before we arrive in Singapore??


you need to get the status notarised and legalised, for you to get Long Term unless your partner's name .. not an easy thing, but not impossible.

Unlike those legally married, live-in-partners need the above .. 



> Obviously we do not have an unlimited pot of cash. We will have a budget of around 20000-25000 SGD for 3-4 months. Do you think it's possible?


that is pretty much possible, and unless you are living a 5 star life, you can make do with 4K per month, all inclusive .. especially since you have a kid .. 

Anyway, I will defer to the others on this board to add on ..


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

_The plan at present would be to travel out with a view to staying three to four months. My partner would then be going to meet with recruiters and apply for jobs. _

Suggest that you look for apartment rental short term on month to month basis. It might costs more ( e.g service apartments or transitions when expat vacate earlier before lease ends) as options are lesser than longer lease terms but allows you flexibility. 

_ How feasible is it to live across the border and commute in to Singapore?_
Yes

I have read some people base themselves in JB. Is this an option? 
Recommend Johor Taman Tiram, Taman Nusa areas instead of residences in Johor Baru (JB capital of Johor, passing through causeway or Link 1) due to ease in travel across border. 

_What would the commute be like? _
Our 2 link is built on a same level platform, more efficient, spacious passage a shorter walk through Immigrations (easier for child) compared to Link 1 where passengers have to climb elevators, walk through a long corridors and down elevators to bus platforms.

_What would the visa situation be?_
Advisable to arrive directly either to JB or KLIA( on Malaysian visit visa) then a taxi to hotel for a couple of nights. Look for short term accommodations before crossing bridge, meeting recruiters across the border (and activate PEP). 

_Obviously we do not have an unlimited pot of cash. 
With a limited budget, residence costs from high to low are Singapore central, Singapore suburbs, JB, Johor (across Tuas on Link2)- and the highest costs in relocation. Inflation is considerably lower than Singapore plus currency of 1SGD is approx 2.5 MYR so your UKP will have higher purchase power in Malaysia.

We will have a budget of around 20000-25000 SGD for 3-4 months. Do you think it's possible?_

Yes in Johor you have flexibility do not have to watch every dime as you will have to in Singapore.

Recommend that you bring thin, micro weave quality dress shirts and pants) for interviews. Dress code is generally business casual. Suits are not necessary as it will be humid and warm. 

Good luck!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lorgnette said:


> I have read some people base themselves in JB. Is this an option?
> Recommend Johor Taman Tiram, Taman Nusa areas instead of residences in Johor Baru (JB capital of Johor, passing through causeway or Link 1) due to ease in travel across border.



wow ..slow down a bit .. 

So, PEP allows a person to stay in Singapore, so how will he get a rental in Malaysia, on a social visit pass ?

And are you confident he can take daily or weekly forays across the border without Malaysia flagging him ?

I know enough people who did visa runs, on their third run, they were denied entry to Malaysia .. 

Seriously, for the kind of budget, if he is coming alone, that money is more than enough ... to put up in Singapore, than worry about getting flagged in Malaysian Immigration

On top of it, good luck trying to rent a place in Malaysia, without any form of residency ..


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

What would *our accommodation options* be? We don't really want to be in a hotel with our daughter for an extended time. Are short term lets common and if so can anyone point us in the right direction?

Seriously, for the kind of budget, _ if he is coming alone_, that money is more than enough ... to put up in Singapore, than worry about getting flagged in Malaysian Immigration.

Did the writer indicate that her partner is traveling alone? 

_good luck trying to rent a place in Malaysia, without any form of residency_

Practically, renting short term in Malaysia is relatively productive compared to Singapore due to the Malaysia's varied and abundant choices of landed or condo, apartment housing units at lower rents.

Basically, it is wiser to base in JB or Johor so as not to deplete savings (since they have a limited budget) during search for employment. They will not be traveling daily to Singapore. When he lands a job, family could move to Singapore with a remaining huge chunk of their savings too.


----------

